# L'anneau vert se remplit vite. Trop vite ?



## SylvainC (12 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Après quelques années sur Android, me voici de retour à mes premiers amours de smartphone avec un iPhone 11 Pro et une Apple Watch Serie 5. Pour être franc, je suis bien décidé à en faire des alliées sérieux pour m'aider à me remettre en forme.

Je ne vais pas revenir ici et maintenant sur les détails de mon switch (même si wow... il y en a eu du changement depuis mon iPhone 3GS !), mais il y a un point qui me turlupine avec l'application Activité : l'anneau vert se remplit super vite. Je m'explique : si j'ai bien compris, c'est un anneau qui doit normalement se remplir dès qu'on fait de l'exercice, contrairement à l'anneau rouge qui se remplit lorsqu'on fait nos tâches quotidienne.

Mais chez moi, dès que je sors faire des courses ou promener mon chien, le temps que je passe à marcher (à un rythme vraiment pas intensif), ma montre me décompte des minutes d'activité. Du coup, je me demandais si cela est normalement ou s'il y a un truc que j'aurais raté pour calibrer ma montrer. Une explication que je vois c'est qu'avec mon surpoids, j'ai probablement le rythme cardiaque qui s’accélère assez facilement... mais quand même... de là à considérer une marche vraiment banale comme une activité physique ?

Si vous avez des éclaircissement, je suis preneur !


----------



## juliuslechien (12 Juillet 2020)

Tu as bien indiqué ton poids et ta taille, afin que la watch et l’iPhone disposent des bonnes infos ?
L’objectif de l’anneau vert est fixé à combien de minutes ? Par défaut c’est 30, si c’est moins l’anneau se remplira plus rapidement.


----------



## SylvainC (13 Juillet 2020)

Oui oui, ma taille et mon poids sont bien renseignés, et j’ai aussi la durée de l’anneau vert fixé à 30 minutes.


----------



## cdadol (13 Juillet 2020)

Est ce que tu as bien étalonné la montre en lançant un exercice d'au moins 20 minutes de marche active ?


----------



## fousfous (13 Juillet 2020)

SylvainC a dit:


> de là à considérer une marche vraiment banale comme une activité physique ?


De la marche c'est une activité sportive, d'autant plus que tu es en surpoids. Ensuite moi sur la mienne quand j'y vais tranquillement elle ne compte pas comme du sport.
Ça doit dépendre de pleins de paramètres dont nous n'avons pas connaissance.


----------



## SylvainC (13 Juillet 2020)

cdadol a dit:


> Est ce que tu as bien étalonné la montre en lançant un exercice d'au moins 20 minutes de marche active ?



Non, pas du tout et je n’étais même pas au courant qu’un étalonnage devait être fait 

Du coup je vais m’empresser de faire ça cette après-midi, et comme ça dès demain je pourrais voir s’il y a du mieux


----------



## cdadol (13 Juillet 2020)

Pour que ce soit le plus juste possible sur du plat et avec l'iPhone je trouve que c'est mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> De la marche c'est une activité sportive, d'autant plus que tu es en surpoids. Ensuite moi sur la mienne quand j'y vais tranquillement elle ne compte pas comme du sport.
> Ça doit dépendre de pleins de paramètres dont nous n'avons pas connaissance.


Bonjour , 
j'ai l'impression que cela dépend du rythme et du mouvement des bras . Mais il faut bien largement un bon Km pour qu'elle déclenche


----------



## yabr (15 Juillet 2020)

bonjour
je n'a pas trop suivi....d'apres vous ,l'appli native exercice ,se mettrait en route toute seule  une fois en pleine activité?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> je n'a pas trop suivi....d'apres vous ,l'appli native exercice ,se mettrait en route toute seule  une fois en pleine activité?



Bonjour 
Oui


----------



## yabr (15 Juillet 2020)

merci d'avoir repondu
la watch serait capable de detecter quelle activité l'on fait?


----------



## MrTom (15 Juillet 2020)

Pratiquement toute. Au bout de 10 minutes d'activité non stop, elle te notifie qu'une activité a été détecté et te propose de l'enregistrer.
Mais si tu marches 9 minutes, elle se rendra compte malgré tout que tu auras fait 9 minutes d'exercices et complétera l'anneau vert de 9 minutes supplémentaires.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

Mème pour la natation , elle détecte aussi


----------

